# New Rams, name some plants? PICS!



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

So this is the 80 gallon set up and running after glass repair. I am gradually raising my temp up to 80. Fish include 1 Blue spotted sunfish, about 11 E. okefenokee, 7-10 bluefin killifish, about 15 H. formosa and 2 GBR. Just picked up the GBR out of sympathy for their conditions @ LFS, they were in with JD's. Tank is planted but not sure of the names, so figured post and have fun, name some plants. Thanks guys and gals.

by the way the rams are 2 days in and spawned. Lso forgot to mention Peacock Gudgeons and Swamp darters


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

looks very good.what do you feed your plants?


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

I don't use any ferts or chems, just dirt capped and light. I have been using dirt in my tanks for 3 years now and plants seem to thrive even in low light. its capped with black beauty blasting sand.


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

like seriously anyone have any idea on these plants???? I have no idea, im no good with plant names.


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi dirtydutch, I'm not super good at identifying plants, but several I think recognize:

Pic #9: Green leafy plant in center of pic appears to be Cryptocoryne parva Cryptocoryne parva
Also in this pic: to the very far right and hardly visible I'm pretty certain is Lysimachia nummularia (Lloydiella or "creeping jenny). Lloydiella can come in 2 different varieties, golden and green and can also be grown out of a tank potted. Florida Aquatic Nurseries - Aquarium Plant - Lysimachia nummularia ( Lloydiella )

Pic #12: Tall slender with tiger striped like leaves is probably an Valisneria Spiralis, Italian. I have some of these in one of my tanks. Florida Aquatic Nurseries - Aquarium Plant - Vallisneria spiralis ( Italian )

Pic #13: Hydrocotyle leucocephala (Brazilian Pennywort) aquarium_plant_hydrocotyle_leucocephala

Most of the red leaved plants I'm not sure of, but may be ludwigia of which there a several species. Here is a link which I have found to be very useful:
aquarium_plants_1

Anyone else? I'm sure there are more members on here that are better at identifying the plants.


----------

